# No so much a new jack...



## RBRB (Nov 2, 2015)

Crazy ex conveniently smashed last cell phone.It was only a $30 throwaway. Anyways had been a member since late Winter.My e mails and passwords were all synched and my Tapatalk stayed on this and several other forums.Couldn't finnagle my way back on,couldn't retrieve old password. So after brief hiatus from crazy women,gym and this forum I am back.Got my info all safe and plan on sticking around. Got a small stockpile of "supplements" and am ready to hit it hard this Winter in the gym ! Anyway my name s RBRB.


----------



## Riles (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome back


----------



## RBRB (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks Bro


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## RBRB (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Brazey


----------



## the_predator (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome back brother


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome back and hide your phone.....


----------



## RBRB (Nov 11, 2015)

Good advice T and thanks all.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 20, 2015)

welcome RBRB..lol


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 20, 2015)

What's UP RBRB!

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 20, 2015)

welcome back!


----------

